# Outdoor Nationals... important scheduling info here!!



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Greetings all Pros-

Scheduling updates for the Outdoor Nationals -

*PRO-AM will be Sunday evening following opening ceremonies. *
Late regi ends about 5, then the ceremony, then we shoot.
It will be a clay bird round
I moved it back to Sunday so we dont have to try and shoot full rounds during the heat of the day then a long Pro-Am, then dinner and bed before the next mornings events...It's going to be hot and I want everyone to be rested and comfortable.

*PRO MEETING*
Tuesday late afternoon (dont have specific time yet) MariHelen and I are looking at the schedule to find the best time/place for that.
PLease try to attend... we will announce time and place when I get there..
Some topics that will be covered - State of the Pros, current numbers etc., announcemet of Pro Commitee members, ways to improve, short and long term plans. If you have a topic that needs addressing, please make sure to let me know and we will slot time for you/it.

Thanks very much!

See you there-

CHuck

PS Bruce says that there are still rooms in town and there is NO flooding, all set and ready to go!


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

FV Chuck said:


> Greetings all Pros-
> 
> Scheduling updates for the Outdoor Nationals -
> 
> ...



Chuck , see if you can get them to come to sectional shoots. Make it count for something like pro points or shooter of the year kind of stuff


----------

